
Reinventing Democracy – The Google Way - whack
https://outlookzen.wordpress.com/2014/06/29/reinventing-democracy-the-google-way/
======
mimo777
The constitution is just fine as it is. All it was missing was the 14th
amendment to extend its protection to all Americans.

